# Guys who have buff chicks



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

I had been pondering this for a bit now, and seen as I am not a guy, I figured I would get an answer from the source.

So, you have a chick that is fairly buff, larger muscles than the typical gym bunny and a little more cut too. What really attracts you her? I thought that it may be the fact that these guys want to feel dominated. Also, state your body type.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 29, 2011)

Just from my perspective it would be nice to have a woman who understands the lifestyle and everything that comes with it.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 29, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I had been pondering this for a bit now, and seen as I am not a guy, I figured I would get an answer from the source.
> 
> So, you have a chick that is fairly buff, larger muscles than the typical gym bunny and a little more cut too. What really attracts you her? I thought that it may be the fact that these guys want to feel dominated. Also, state your body type.



larger muscles? I prefer my chicks skinny with some curves, and fairly nice muscle tone. I never understood the attraction some guys have for muscular girls.  My body type is skinny/athletic  5'11 195 lbs.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 29, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Just from my perspective it would be nice to have a woman who understands the lifestyle and everything that comes with it.



+1  This is somewhat of a plus, its a definite turn on when a girl knows her stuff.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Aug 29, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Just from my perspective it would be nice to have a woman who understands the lifestyle and everything that comes with it.



Sloppy said it pretty good. 

For me its the fact that you know she takes care of her body. I think, Ok in the long run there is a pretty low chance this girl is going to change her entire lifestyle and become fat/lazy/poor diet. 

Its hard to define what is 'too big' for a girl without pics, but for me a girl can have some above average muscle tone, the point where I start getting turned off is when she has some very defined veins throughout her body. Especially on the top of her forearm/shoulder area. To me thats very masculine. But hey, I'll prolly still take her out to a nice sea food dinner


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the way muscular chicks look, but I don't know exactly what you mean by "buff" chicks. From your description, it doesn't sound like you are talking about anyone "overly" muscular, it sounds more like a track & field athlete or something. 

I'm 6' and a lean/muscular 185 lbs. 

A find muscular chicks attractive because I admire strength and physical prowess in a society that glorifies skinny-fat malnourished chicks. I appreciate a female who is willing to step outside the social norm. That being said, I do NOT find female body builders to be attractive, I'm talking about the really muscular women. 

I find the larger, softer and curvier women attractive too, just in different ways.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2011)

I am attracted to all types, but I guess a toned female with some muscle like my wife looks best to me. I do not find very muscular female bodybuilders attractive, not saying they don't look good, I just have no attraction to excess muscle on a female.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 29, 2011)

As long as she doesnt have veins poppin' out everywhere, a square jaw and lip hair. And another +1 for SloppySlop. She can be helpful when I need a spotter. 

A good example of a buff chick Ill date is Jamie Eason in competition form 

Im 5'10 Lean/Muscular 191 lbs.


----------



## Thunder46 (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like them because they have the same life style as me and its nice to have something in common with someone your attracted to


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

Im honestly not into girls that have big muslces. I also dont like really skinny girls. i need a woman that will actually eat when i go out and shit as well. Im cool if they work out and stay in shape but something about a woman with big mucles, super ripped or skinny as fuck just isnt atractive to me. Ive been with my girl going on 6 years now and i wouldnt change a damn thing about her!


----------



## big60235 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think your description of buff is exactly what I am attracted/married too. Muscular and lean but not a heavyweight bodybuilder. That is very sexy, and the dominatination thing is a plus when the time is right but not all the time. Issue that most gym guys have with the buff female is that it takes the spotlight off of them and puts it on their. I am a bodybuilder that just dieted down from 255 to 228 so now around 9% bf and 6 foot tall. I don't care if anyone ever looks at my unless I am on stage then I want the spotlight but any other time I prefer it on my wife, that is actually a giant turn in for my.


----------



## big60235 (Aug 29, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I had been pondering this for a bit now, and seen as I am not a guy, I figured I would get an answer from the source.
> 
> So, you have a chick that is fairly buff, larger muscles than the typical gym bunny and a little more cut too. What really attracts you her? I thought that it may be the fact that these guys want to feel dominated. Also, state your body type.



I would definatlely like to see some photo's that I could "Study" with...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright, I got some generalized answers. I was more leaning towards why guys would choose a muscular chick over another, and logically I thought it was just a dominance thing. 

I am on my way up the ladder, but I am in no way dominant. I have found that passive guys are super boring, and I fear that if I bulk up I will only attract these types. I would like to get decently large, not manly, but I have the body to be thick.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 29, 2011)

It's picture time.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's picture time.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 29, 2011)

Pictures for sure, you may just find a guy here.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

Boys! Boys! You are missing the point here. I am not trying to pick up.. I am more testing how big is too big, and whether big is only sought from the guys who like to be dominated.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Boys! Boys! You are missing the point here. I am not trying to pick up.. I am more testing how big is too big, and whether big is only sought from the guys who like to be dominated.


 OHHH that completly blew over my head ahaha my defiantion of to big is gonna be way smaller then most as far as muscles go. i dont mind being dominated now and then tho just not into the creepy shit


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Alright, I got some generalized answers. I was more leaning towards why guys would choose a muscular chick over another, and logically I thought it was just a dominance thing.
> 
> I am on my way up the ladder, but I am in no way dominant. I have found that passive guys are super boring, and I fear that if I bulk up I will only attract these types. I would like to get decently large, not manly, but I have the body to be thick.



I don't think the muscular type is a chick I would instantly be all over, but if it was something that she decided to do afterwords, what the hell.   I think you reach a certain age too where a personality can go a long way, it can't make up for gross, but it can overcome some inperfections for sure.

Also, passive guys are boring, but super healthy types are equally boring.


----------



## MDR (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been attracted to women of all shapes and sizes.  My experience dating very muscular women has been very positive.  As far as the dominance aspect, I am attracted to strong women, (as in strong personality), but strong physically or very muscular does not necessarily mean that the woman will be strong in her personality.  I don't think I'd be too interested in someone who was looking to dominate me physically or emotionally.  

My natural "type" would probably be feminine but athletic, but when I was single I dabbled outside of this, as physical attraction is just one of the many deciding factors to consider when deciding who to date.  Sometimes attractiveness evolves as you get to know someone, and goes beyond the natural first impulse.  Some of the best relationships I've had have been with women that were not initially attractive to me physically.


----------



## LAM (Aug 29, 2011)

I've dated NPC and IFBB bodybuilders that get up to 160 at 5'3-5'4 in the off season.  that's about the max for me.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

MDR said:


> I've been attracted to women of all shapes and sizes. My experience dating very muscular women has been very positive. As far as the dominance aspect, I am attracted to strong women, (as in strong personality), but strong physically or very muscular does not necessarily mean that the woman will be strong in her personality. I don't think I'd be too interested in someone who was looking to dominate me physically or emotionally.
> 
> My natural "type" would probably be feminine but athletic, but when I was single I dabbled outside of this, as physical attraction is just one of the many deciding factors to consider when deciding who to date. Sometimes attractiveness evolves as you get to know someone, and goes beyond the natural first impulse. Some of the best relationships I've had have been with women that were not initially attractive to me physically.


 this^ the atraction i have to my girl is SO uch more then physical it goes deeper then that and everything i love about her makes her that much more atractive and beautiful to me


----------



## irontime (Aug 29, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Boys! Boys! You are missing the point here. I am not trying to pick up.. I am more testing how big is too big, and whether big is only sought from the guys who like to be dominated.



And what's wrong with having a big muscled chick fucking me in the ass?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

irontime said:


> And what's wrong with having a big muscled chick fucking me in the ass?


I don't see much of a point.. come out of the closet already


----------



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I had been pondering this for a bit now, and seen as I am not a guy, I figured I would get an answer from the source.
> 
> So, you have *a chick that is fairly buff, larger muscles than the typical gym bunny and a little more cut too. What really attracts you her? *I thought that it may be the fact that these guys want to feel dominated. Also, *state your body type.*



Definitely nothing to do with being dominated. 

I've dated just about every body type from slim to fat and short to tall. This one girl (see below) was a swimmer and a mountain biker. She had a more muscular physique than some women I've dated. What attracted me was what attracts me to any woman -- personality, intelligence, sense of humor, and, of course, sex appeal.

This calls for a visual. 







She liked my motorcycle a lot. That's one of my jackets she's wearing.

I'm a tall guy, medium build I'd say, but with a giraffe-like neck and _narrower-than-most_ shoulders.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Boys! Boys! You are missing the point here. I am not trying to pick up.. I am more testing how big is too big, *and whether big is only sought from the guys who like to be dominated.*



I'd assume that's definitely not the case.

Muscular women can be very attractive, but I've never had the desire to be _picked up and carried around_ or be put in a scissors hold. Just don't get it. 

And these pics for the cause! 

Old School and Sharon Marvel. Believe she place as high as 4th in the Ms. O.






Plus a Google search for "sexy muscular women" introduced me to (or reminded me of) Pauline Nordin.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

Yea, those aren't too attractive to me. Maybe I will bulk but not cut down too much, it seems to be what ruins it.


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

i am competitive bodybuilder so you know my figure
but for a woman, id love a woman who is jacked up
if i had a gf taking test, i would have no problem with
that. would actually turn me on


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Yea, those aren't too attractive to me. Maybe I will bulk but not cut down too much, it seems to be what ruins it.


 i might have to agree here thos pictures didnt do much nice ass on the girl doing pull ups though. but i think what gets me is being super cut idk i cant put my finger in it... i mean on it


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah buddy


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> i am competitive bodybuilder so you know my figure
> but for a woman, id love a woman who is jacked up
> if i had a gf taking test, i would have no problem with
> that. would actually turn me on


I don't plan on being anything other than all natural. The extent I have gone to is just protein powder and multi-vitamins. I am trying to keep everything else coming from real food.

It's nice to hear the response I was looking for though.


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

haha im telling the truth too, so...

but for some weird reason a girl all hyped up on roids seems attractive. theres no way in hell she would be bigger than me cause im big, but i like it


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

Possibly because you know of the side effects being an increased sex drive?


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> haha im telling the truth too, so...
> 
> but for some weird reason a girl all hyped up on roids seems attractive. theres no way in hell she would be bigger than me cause im big, but i like it


 even with the clit poking out like a dick


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

i know what sex drive and such is like on juice. i cant even imagine what it would be like for her too!! 
who will finish first haha


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

haha i aint talking about a girl whose abused dbol and tren 
hahahaha thats funny tho



sofargone561 said:


> even with the clit poking out like a dick


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> haha i aint talking about a girl whose abused dbol and tren
> hahahaha thats funny tho


 HAHAHA =)


----------



## irontime (Aug 29, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I don't see much of a point.. come out of the closet already



Not yet, but with the psycho chicks I've been picking I should definitely start considering it.


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats what i am talking about


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

thats fuckin gross bro im having dinner


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

haha eat up kid. 20oz steak and 4 white potatoes and green beans. thats a mass meal. 

and no thats not wrong. thats amazing is what that is



sofargone561 said:


> thats fuckin gross bro im having dinner


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> haha eat up kid. 20oz steak and 4 white potatoes and green beans. thats a mass meal.
> 
> and no thats not wrong. thats amazing is what that is


 hahah amazing yes! atractive... to me no but yes very fucking amazing. Im at work so although that dinner sounds fuckin fantastic its not possible for me right now so its water tuna sun chips a banana and two fiber one bars. in 2 hours when i get home is the big meal, i think i might grill up ome salmon i bought =)


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

amazing and attractive

fire up that grill dude


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

irontime said:


> Not yet, but with the psycho chicks I've been picking I should definitely start considering it.


Oh hey, I am starting to feel the same way! (about the psycho guys that is)


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> amazing and attractive
> 
> fire up that grill dude


 maybe when i get bigger it will be but for right now i got a thing for spanich chicks hahah


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

no matter what size you are, being attracted to certain types of woman is out of your control. you either like or dont.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> no matter what size you are, being attracted to certain types of woman is out of your control. you either like or dont.


 im just saying i go through phases haha i never used to be atracted to spanish woman till recently its always changing with me


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 29, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> im just saying* i go through phases haha i never used to be atracted to spanish woman* till recently its always changing with me



waaa? have you seen the booty on some of them? whats not to like? besides some mustache on few of them.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 29, 2011)

ass long as she has a round ass and boobs, I'm in.  Nobody wants to have sex with a woman that looks like a man, unless they are a closet homosexual..


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> waaa? have you seen the booty on some of them? whats not to like? besides some mustache on few of them.


the area i was in had very very small amout. then one day i guess they all showed up and omg do they got ass im such an assman!


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> ass long as she has a round ass and boobs, i'm in.  Nobody wants to have sex with a woman that looks like a man, unless they are a closet homosexual..


thank you!


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 30, 2011)

id hit that, and not a closet gay


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 30, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> id hit that, and not a closet gay


possibly subconsciously if you like grabbing her 34" biceps and pounding her square muscular ass, while slapping her pecks because there is nothing there to grab....


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh yea, get some! haha


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 30, 2011)

to each their own


----------



## RonsterM (Nov 13, 2011)

As long as she maintains her femininity (sp?) I think a woman can add bulk and still be attractive


----------

